# East of England Show



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Is anyone going? We've entered, but I came home from holiday yesterday to find my normally non-moulting dog had left half her coat on the carpet, including most of her tail and chest feathers. 

Although she's been eating she's dropped weight too - am getting the groomers advice tomorrow (also an experienced IS breeder) to see whether its worth turning up. 

Be interested to know if any other PF-ers will be there. We should be going on Sunday.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Nope, sorry! Too far down south again!

Hope you're able to take her though... it's typical isn't it


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

We'll be there! ES's are actually second in the ring for a change so I'll come and keep an eye out for you and Bess.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Well Jill (the groomer) said Bess isn't too bad, and that as it was just a Junior class she'll be fine. So we'll be going. 

Pezant - will be an early class as Irish Setters have two judges, and judging starts at 8.30. Be great to see you and you'll know you'll start the day with a laugh!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Yay, glad to hear you're going! Even if she's not looking her best, it's all experience! And the coat isn't everything, she could still do well if she makes up for it in other ways


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

We entered and should have been there today - but I've been poorly (some horrible tummy bug) and so we didn't go


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Hope you had a lovely holiday? 

I went yesterday, was not my day LOL! Woke up with a bad sinus infection, then realised I'd forgot to print my passes and couldn't get my printer to work, doh! An hour later finally got it working so raced up to Peterborough, stuck the whole way behind a lorry doing 40mph  Got there on time and the benches were miles away from the ring, but there were loads of empty benches near the ring, so moved all my paraphernalia closer in the boiling heat and was feeling super crappy! Got in the ring and got 3rd out of 5, wanted a first of course but ahh well. The to top it all off, I lost the entry ticket, so my other half had to pay a extra £6 to come back in! The guys on the door were jerks. 

I also heard that a bullmastiff died from being left in a hot car too, which made me really sad and angry. 

Left early and had a pleasant evening though, went and got burgers with Milliepoochie and spent the evening drinking sparking wine and eating strawberries and cream in the garden.


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Dober said:


> I also heard that a bullmastiff died from being left in a hot car too, which made me really sad and angry.


How awful! They had to make SO many announcements at Windsor last week about dogs left in cars. When you've got all that benching at the show there really isn't any excuse for leaving your dog in the car all day long.

One of the Setter ladies near us got called over the tannoy because her ES and Weimaraner was in the car - she insisted she'd left them behind a cage with the boot door wide open, but apparently when she came back she said she'd been fined and kicked out of the show so she had to leave immediately. Harsh for her, but the right thing, I think.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I think people who let dogs die in hot cars should be banned from showing, full stop! Totally unnecessary and out of order. 

I can understand some people's point of view who want to leave their dogs in cars when they have fully air-conditioned vans running, but rules are rules and if the show says no dogs in cars/vans, then that is the rule! I can also see that it is difficult for some people who are on their own (especially if they have more than one dog) to get all their stuff and dogs from the car to the bench (Especially at shows like blackpool where the carpark is a million miles from the benching area) but I would NOT take any of my dogs to a show if I could guarantee their 100% safety.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Someone put on facebook yesterday that by 10.30am they had put out a list of 13 cars number plates who had left dogs in their cars.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Dober said:


> Hope you had a lovely holiday?
> 
> I went yesterday, was not my day LOL! Woke up with a bad sinus infection, then realised I'd forgot to print my passes and couldn't get my printer to work, doh! An hour later finally got it working so raced up to Peterborough, stuck the whole way behind a lorry doing 40mph  Got there on time and the benches were miles away from the ring, but there were loads of empty benches near the ring, so moved all my paraphernalia closer in the boiling heat and was feeling super crappy! Got in the ring and got 3rd out of 5, wanted a first of course but ahh well. The to top it all off, I lost the entry ticket, so my other half had to pay a extra £6 to come back in! The guys on the door were jerks.
> 
> ...


Had a great holiday - thanks! Didn't want to come home! Especially as son assured us Bess was eating well. Turns out he was only giving her half of what I'd told him to give her each day. So she's really skinny! 

Congrats on your 3rd anyway even though it wasn't what you wanted. Your upsets probably didnt help.

I'm glad we're going early tomorrow to get at least one journey done in the cool. I really can't understand how people don't consider their dogs in hot cars. Makes me angry.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

Shocking to hear about the poor Bullmastiff ...there is absolutely NO excuse for this, show committees and the KC should have a zero tolerance towards those that do it....if you can't have all your dogs with you on the show ground then DON'T BRING THEM !

Hubby went to EOE yesterday with our Terv youngster Tilly ...was pleased that she won best puppy bitch despite leaving her coat at home ! . Good luck With your Setter girly.


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

I dont understand why they don't take more action against exhibitors that leave dogs in cars  

Was very hot there today....had a good day though my boy came in 2nd in Graduate dog out of 5 and my girl won her Graduate Bitch class out of 7...they are both dropping coat at the moment too

Good luck those going tomorrow


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

Seems like EVERYONE'S dog is moulting at the moment ...did they know this heat wave was coming ? ...it's so frustrating having spent mega amounts on show entries , I can just about get away with showing an out of coat puppy bitch but Hawk has just moved up to Limit and needs his 'big boy' coat in order to compete ...I guess that's the drawback of having a coated breed


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i'm very lucky as Dexter never drops coat .he'll have a mini moult and grows it at the same time  shame not all the judges suit us.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Dexter's mum got a second


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

BESS BEHAVED!! 

Well, up until the very last stand while the judge was making her final selection. She held the stand until the judge had passed then collapsed at my feet and refused to get up without being bribed with a treat. It was very hot though, and as it was a big class had been standing in the sun for quite a time. 

There were 14 in the class, and unusually everyone turned up so we didn't stand much chance, especially with her coat in such bad condition. We weren't placed, but I was really pleased with her behaviour. She moved well and stood perfectly for the judge. I do wonder though if it was to do with the heat. I came away very happy! 

Like Dober I kept hearing the tannoy saying dogs were distressed in cars! It was 27 degrees - what idiot would leave a dog in a car today?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

BessieDog said:


> BESS BEHAVED!!
> 
> Well, up until the very last stand while the judge was making her final selection. She held the stand until the judge had passed then collapsed at my feet and refused to get up without being bribed with a treat. It was very hot though, and as it was a big class had been standing in the sun for quite a time.
> 
> ...


I had a look at the results earlier junior bitch was on but I didn't know either your name or Bessie's KC so didn't find much out really.

I was looking to see is Zoe's breeder had been there but I don't think she was or maybe she just didn't get placed.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Freyja said:


> I had a look at the results earlier junior bitch was on but I didn't know either your name or Bessie's KC so didn't find much out really.
> 
> I was looking to see is Zoe's breeder had been there but I don't think she was or maybe she just didn't get placed.


I've got the catelogue if you want me to check for you?

Bess is Snuggler Honey Pie over Smokeywater. Hopefully one day you'll see her name!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

BessieDog said:


> I've got the catelogue if you want me to check for you?
> 
> Bess is Snuggler Honey Pie over Smokeywater. Hopefully one day you'll see her name!


Yes please her name is Sue Shephard and her kennel name is Casachared.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Congratulations!  I'm sure it's all the training and hard work your been putting in paying off x


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Freyja said:


> Yes please her name is Sue Shephard and her kennel name is Casachared.


What class would she have been in?


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Dober said:


> Congratulations!  I'm sure it's all the training and hard work your been putting in paying off x


Actually, as I've been away we haven't been to ringcraft, and haven't been practicing! Someone said perhaps that helped! She didn't want her show lead on at the start until I bribed her with a treat, and the it seemed to be, 'oh well, time to work'. So perhaps I'm better off not doing so much.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

BessieDog said:


> What class would she have been in?


I'm not sure the last time I saw her she had a couple of youngsters out but I would have thought they would be in post grad by now. If you look on the list of entries for her name if she was there she'll be listed in the entries


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Freyja said:


> I'm not sure the last time I saw her she had a couple of youngsters out but I would have thought they would be in post grad by now. If you look on the list of entries for her name if she was there she'll be listed in the entries


No, she wasn't there then.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

BessieDog said:


> Actually, as I've been away we haven't been to ringcraft, and haven't been practicing! Someone said perhaps that helped! She didn't want her show lead on at the start until I bribed her with a treat, and the it seemed to be, 'oh well, time to work'. So perhaps I'm better off not doing so much.


Mine always play up when they're bored, so maybe they're right  Whatever works!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

BessieDog said:


> No, she wasn't there then.


Ok thanks she does funny hours and works shifts so she was possibly at work then.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

BessieDog said:


> Actually, as I've been away we haven't been to ringcraft, and haven't been practicing! Someone said perhaps that helped! She didn't want her show lead on at the start until I bribed her with a treat, and the it seemed to be, 'oh well, time to work'. So perhaps I'm better off not doing so much.


I haven't shown my Amber for nearly 18 months and in a moment of madness took her to ringcraft she behaved so well everyone thought I'd had a new dog. It must be because she'd had so much time off she's at long last matured and started to behave sometimes it works.

Tabith has been off for 3 weeks in season I'm hoping it has worked with her too.


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Reserve for us in Junior today! He was still the youngest in his class and wayyyy out of coat, so just beating one dog was good enough for me. No joy in Graduate, but we'll get there soon enough. I saw BessieDog and Bess in the ring so I can confirm she behaved absolutely beautifully - sorry BessieDog, but I wasn't expecting that at all! 

I think we're going to keep away from Champ shows until October when he's matured a bit and got some coat back in, but we keep getting conflicting advice from other ES breeders about what shows to do! It's a long old slog figuring out which are the best classes to enter for where he's at and what to move on to. 

A nice note for the dog CC - I think it must have been his first as his handler burst into tears when he was awarded it! The owner of the reserve winner was sitting right behind me and sounded a bit disgusted though.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Pezant said:


> Reserve for us in Junior today! He was still the youngest in his class and wayyyy out of coat, so just beating one dog was good enough for me. No joy in Graduate, but we'll get there soon enough. I saw BessieDog and Bess in the ring so I can confirm she behaved absolutely beautifully - sorry BessieDog, but I wasn't expecting that at all!
> 
> I think we're going to keep away from Champ shows until October when he's matured a bit and got some coat back in, but we keep getting conflicting advice from other ES breeders about what shows to do! It's a long old slog figuring out which are the best classes to enter for where he's at and what to move on to.
> 
> A nice note for the dog CC - I think it must have been his first as his handler burst into tears when he was awarded it! The owner of the reserve winner was sitting right behind me and sounded a bit disgusted though.


Thanks Pezant!! I loved looking over and seeing you clapping when we finished moving for the judge! You probably saw the grin on my face! Nice to have your support!

Sorry we couldn't stay for the ES's, but Bess was very hot and we wanted to get her home. Well done to Henry!

I've got two more Champ shows at the beginning of August - although she's got no coat, she'll be out of Junior after that.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Pezant said:


> Reserve for us in Junior today! He was still the youngest in his class and wayyyy out of coat, so just beating one dog was good enough for me. No joy in Graduate, but we'll get there soon enough. I saw BessieDog and Bess in the ring so I can confirm she behaved absolutely beautifully - sorry BessieDog, but I wasn't expecting that at all!
> 
> I think we're going to keep away from Champ shows until October when he's matured a bit and got some coat back in, but we keep getting conflicting advice from other ES breeders about what shows to do! It's a long old slog figuring out which are the best classes to enter for where he's at and what to move on to.
> 
> A nice note for the dog CC - I think it must have been his first as his handler burst into tears when he was awarded it! The owner of the reserve winner was sitting right behind me and sounded a bit disgusted though.


Well done to you and Henry.

We used to get the conflicting advice from other exhibitors too. I was told not to enter Owen under a certain judge she would prefer Bandit so I duely eentered Bandit and left Owen at home only to fine every flipping dog she pulled in was the double of Owen and people were asking why I entered Bandit rather than Owen. After that I started doing my own thing watching what the judges placed and if they judged again either avoiding them or going under them.


----------

